# CEC to the NEC .... How different?



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

How different is the Canadian Code book to the American Code book?

Are the codes for the most part the same? 


Up till the 2006 book there were still imperial measurements in brackets beside the metric. And I see some quotes from the NEC where measurements are in Metric. 
And I know the whole imperial measurements thing is just because it seems the trades are for the most part still imperial although outside of the old timers most can use both with ease, and for me it seems like I go between the two often.


----------

